# Indian lake saugeye



## bigmexican (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone been to the big I saugeye fishing this week? I am going to give it a try friday. I was curious if this cooler weather had shut them down.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not sure I've seen any posts since this latest rain and cool weather but before that there were several good reports.
Good luck


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was out Sunday as the Front was passing through and it was good! 10 over 15" and numerious in the 6-8" range. :T


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

I fished IL Monday in miserable conditions. Hit spots that produced well Sunday. Fish were in lockdown. Headed to Buckeye yesterday. Water clarity is good there and water temp around 60. Struggled to put 4 saugeye in the boat, casting assorted temptings and pulling both cranks and harnesses. Hit the rock flats hard and even probed some deeper water. Didn't see squat happening elsewhere. Miserable weather changes. Did get the boat dried out though.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

got 3 today. One 21", 19" and one dink. Also got 6 big gills and 4 channels. got the eyes on 3" shinners with a 1/4oz jig head. gills on redworms on the bottom and channels were on cut shad. water clarity sucked mabey able to see 4" down into the water. Didnt find any water that was any clearer than that.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Water Temp last sunday was 76. 4 days prior to that,it was 66. The eyes were higher up with the rainy dark conditions.

I'll be out tomorrow morning and hope to see the bigmexican out there!!!! I'll be in the red/tan Lowe Boat and probably by myself if I can't locate another rider tonight.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

saugmon said:


> Water Temp last sunday was 76. 4 days prior to that,it was 66. The eyes were higher up with the rainy dark conditions.
> 
> I'll be out tomorrow morning and hope to see the bigmexican out there!!!! I'll be in the red/tan Lowe Boat and probably by myself if I can't locate another rider tonight.


Was that you that came up to me at the ramp at O'Shaughnessy over the weekend? Red and tan Lowe. I had the blue Lund.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

It wasn't me Gepetto. I never been to O'Shag. Used to be a few like mine at Indian,but I haven't seen them in 5+ years. You can't miss me because my PVC planerboard mast is in my front pedestal.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Reward for lost Rod in Indian if anyone snags it. Shimano Symetry with Gander Mnt rod. Off the point on Tecumseh Island.


----------



## bigmexican (Dec 7, 2010)

saugmon I'll be in a 18 ft. green jon boat. Probably going to start fishing around wolf or orchard.I'll keep a eye out for you.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I found a rod and reel left on the bank last week at indian.Nothing close to Triton's description. I'd be in mourning if I lost one of my Shimano's!

Solo'd it this morning for a couple hrs and only 3 dink saugeye' 1 dink whitebass, and break my captain's chair-UGGH!

Would you all believe that that water temp dropped 20 degrees in less than 6 days? It was 76 last sunday and now at 56!!!!!

I even hit my whitebass spot and managed 3 dinks there. Not a good way to start my vacation.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A little help saugmon if you are going for crappies. They are shallow and way up in the pads.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

saugmon said:


> I found a rod and reel left on the bank last week at indian.Nothing close to Triton's description. I'd be in mourning if I lost one of my Shimano's!
> 
> Solo'd it this morning for a couple hrs and only 3 dink saugeye' 1 dink whitebass, and break my captain's chair-UGGH!
> 
> ...


Saugmon, you are right I am in mourning...! Grabed the radio to talk to my Neighbor as they were back in Black Hawk... here something and turn to see the rod but going down quickly. I believe I was either snagged or had a fish on. I don't like driftmaster rod holders! I think I am going to put them up for sales on here soon.


----------



## bigmexican (Dec 7, 2010)

Tough day at indian 4 throw backs, 1 white bass, and 1 crappie. not what I was hoping for.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't get the Cabelas rodholders.They are nice,but the increments of adjustment suck.

I did some tightlining on pew and the bite sucked as well.I did get a nice plump perch but that was it.


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

how you guys doing im newish to the site but been reading the reports for a while now, going to try indian tomorrow a.m. ill be in a older pontoon not the ideal fishing vessel but i try to make her work.have a gray tx truck say high id like to meet you guys and learn the lake better


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

saugmon said:


> Don't get the Cabelas rodholders.They are nice,but the increments of adjustment suck.
> 
> I did some tightlining on pew and the bite sucked as well.I did get a nice plump perch but that was it.


I also caught a real nice Perch last Sunday! Talked to a few others and they were also catching some nice ones, just not any qty. I may be out Sunday morning..! Today is take the kids to their game day.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My brother and another guy kept 47 crappies yesterday. Biggest was over 14" and weighed 1.4 lbs. They caught a lot more but released the smaller ones. As I said earlier Friday they were shallow and in the pads. They were using jigs.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice job on the crappies Chopiq.We usually catch a few big crappie trolling,but haven't caught 1 yet. 

We trolled this morning for 4 hrs and got 3 eyes early.Nothing to brag about all being 15"-17" and the largest 2 on planerboards. A couple female white bass full of eggs,and half a dozen each saugeye/whitebass dinks. The water temp was 58,clarity was 3'+ which is way too clear.

I'll be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## bigmexican (Dec 7, 2010)

Saugmon glad to here you got a few this morning. Hopefully things are turning around and they start biting again.Weather permitting we'll be out tomorrow I'll keep an eye out for you.If your looking for me I'll be incognito.Look for someone who looks more like a malnourished Irishmen than a Big Mexican.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

water clarity 3' deep???? I havent seen water that clear all season up here. But then again in one of them guys stuck on the bank,you can get to more areas of the lake than me.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

3' clarity indeed. I have a highly advanced state of the art water clarity detector.Drop my yellow lure retriever down and grab the line at the top of the water when I can't see it.Pull it up and look at how much string inbetween, LOL! That was in the middle of the main lake.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im thinkin about heading up tuesday eve or wed morning if your heading out let me know.


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

got on the water about 9 left at about 3 and got only 7 dinks and 3 white bass with nice size all went back in the water.most the saugeye came on a perch color shadrap. saugmon saw you waiting to load the boat on the trailer. i was the guy in the pontoon heading out from the side docks. was gonna say high but you were about to load and i didnt get close enough to say anything.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Was up there thurs,fri,sat. Got soaked camping thursday. Trolled thru orchard,blackhawk and around Pew,nothing. Sure was alot of boats out.
Everyone I spoke to had no luck. Friday evening we drifted some lindy rigs with leeches by blackhawk and got two dink eyes. Crappie turned on sat finally got a few keepers,but had to get home.Also got checked by the rangers glad everything was good).Oh yea, fella in the campground said he jigged up a 4# eye at dream bridge but that was it. GL to all


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Trolled Indian today three dinks and five keepers









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

quackpot said:


> Trolled Indian today three dinks and five keepers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quackpot, Nice job...! Those are nice fish! I hope to get out this week if the weather is half way decent.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

quackpot,you said you caught some nice ones today when i talked to you at the dock.you wasn't kidding.


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

Fished Sun eve with my brother and our three children. Did real well ended up with 9 keepers largest being a 26 incher that my 8 year old caught down to @ 17 inches. only a couple throwbacks. Fished yesterday and only had a few dinks and no keepers. Yesterday morning water was @ 59 degrees and this evening it was @ 70 degrees.Trolled for about 3 hours, kids had a blast.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Figured with this warm-up the fish would be snappin'.
I've been stuck moving my soon to be wife in the house so living vicariously through you guys until after the wedding next Saturday.


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

MDBuckeye said:


> Figured with this warm-up the fish would be snappin'.
> I've been stuck moving my soon to be wife in the house so living vicariously through you guys until after the wedding next Saturday.


Thats a good one! funny right there. You think you will get to go fishing after the wedding?lol just kidding. Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

atleast your moving her in and not moving her out. take her fishing on your honeymoon to make up for lost time.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice batch of fish quackpot. The eye on the right is a fatty!

The lightning and wind scared me away this morning.Going to try to make it out tomorrow morning if these storms pass tonight.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got my limt last night all the fish were 19"-21". Two were caught on cut shad and the other were on a glow in the dark jig head tipped with a crawler or a shinner. Also got one jumbo perch, some nice gills and 7 cats-all but two released. There wasnt many people out fishing yesterday/last night. i did see that dreambridge was packed so I didnt even bother going over there.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Made the maiden voyage to indian last night got on the water around 7. Trolled open ski area. Got 1 keeper 17. and a dink. Both on bandits. Saw 4 other boats in the area. Saw one keeper netted. 6-7 feet deep. Seemed to like it faster 2.5 -3mph. Nice lake I will definately be back.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Good Job on the eyes last night TomC. I couldn't even catch a keeper eye this morning.It was catfish city out there with bombers and bandits.Threw back 5 channelcats,last 3 around 3 pounds each.Threw back a 4 lb flattie right out of the getgo this morning.Finally caught my 1st crappie this morning and she went 13" and full of eggs.The 3 white bass I kept were plum full of eggs also.

I even went to the white bass grounds and water was muddy.Pulled out a 4" largemouth and a 1 lb channelcat,both on roostertails.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Went up after work tonight. Meet three guys on the way out. They said they caught alot but I never saw them. Made one pass along south bank and partner caught two small white bass. Then we noticed the storms heading in. That's when we desided to pack it in. Didn't feel safe in an aluminum boat with lighting. I should be back up Sunday after a trip to erie.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

No boat is safe during lightning but you are better off in an aluminum boat than fiberglass. See "Faraday Cage Effect"


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

The Faraday cage, which is an effect discovered by Michael Faraday in 1836, depends on these principles. A Faraday cage is an enclosed conducting shell. It can be a solid conducting shell or a shell made of wire mesh; the important thing is that it completely encloses a region.

This hollow conducting shell will have no electric field inside, even when placed in a very strong external electric field because the charges on the conducting surface rearrange themselves until the electric field inside is zero. A Faraday cage also works in reverse. If there is a strong electric field inside, the field outside the cage will be zero.
In a boat you have a motor and battery with electronics so does this change the Faraday idea?And it is not a completely enclosed region as well.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I went back up to the lake yesterday. Since im having elbow surgery in two weeks or so my fishing season is gona take a big hit. My 6yr gets out of school july 1 and i wanted to get some fishing time in with him while i can, so i called his school at noon to have him ready. I go to pick him up in the office and he looks at me and goes "dad we going fishing?" Um well uh, get in the truck.

So we get up to the lake and fish spot 2. we manage 9 baby channel cats, 4 dink eyes and 4 small gills. Spot 1 and spot 3 were taken, so of to spot 4. Well spot 4 where it was at. The channels were stacked and as soon as the shad hit the bottom they were on it. We caught 27 total and brought home 11. All the channels were between 2-9LBS(the bigger ones released).

It was interesting weather. It was clear till the evening, when the first wave of storms hit. The first wave hit the north end of the lake and lima area. then blues skys then bout 30min The second wave went just south of the lake, the third was just a light rain and the fourth was a little heavier.

Before and after each wave the cats were going crazy. The winds were brutal as well. Lake still stained/muddy but the water temp is increasing, and actually felt decent.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nasty storms indeed yesterday evening and throughout the night.The worst storm to start with looked like it went north of the lake. Very nasty as well this morning,but at least the rain stopped for 5 hrs.Too windy and wavy to run boards. We managed 5 eyes in those waves.Largest at 19.5" and rest 15.5"-16". One of those 16 inchers was skinny as could be while the other was double the weight. Also kept 5 whitebbass,and threw back 3 channelcats. Only a half dozen saugeye dinks.

Friday should be better and saturday should be beautiful!

Tom you can have all the channelcats that you want, LOL!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Id love to find some crappie but man that water is just way to stained. managed a a few crappie 12"ers at kiser tonight.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

More on Faraday Cage Effect "A marine electrician must tie in the engines, stoves, air conditioning compressors, railings, arches etc. with a low resistance wire which would ultimately provide a conductive path to ground (the water) usually via the engine and propeller shaft, keel bolts, or better yet, a separate external ground plate at least 1 square foot in dimension." So depending on how you have your boat rigged, you may be in good shape. Either way, I wouldnt risk my life to find out. And my boat is fiberglass so I am SOL either way.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Central part of main lake at indian was ok on clarity. Despite all the clouds,rain,fog,and mist,we could see the mudline between the moose and north of pew.Couldn't catch anything in the muddier stuff,but managed 4 eyes in the clearer water. All 15"-17" along with 3 decent whitebass,and my buddy kept a 2 lb channelcat.It's been some seriously tough fishing this week.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

went back out last night. lake was muddy and there was alot of debris in the lake. We got 20 channel cats, 4 were over 8lbs. All on cut shad. didnt bother fishing for much else since the water was chocolate milk, it was warm thou.


----------



## bigmexican (Dec 7, 2010)

We trolled out in front of wolf and minnewauken island caught probably 20 saugeye but only 4 were keepers. Might try it in the morning.Most excitement all day was amateur at the boat ramp!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I missed all the fun at the ramp. Sent my grandson and fishdady down to get the guy to do my boat inspection. They came back and was telling me about it. Took fishdady up to show him a little about trolling. We lost one before we got it to the net never seen it but pretty sure it was a saugeye. Caught one keeper and two cats.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The ODNR has a serious hardon for those boat inspections at Indian lately.They bogged down lakeview's ramp last week.I got checked a few weeks ago at chippewa.

Launching on the weekends is usually a pain in the butt.That's why I usually finish around 10 a.m. while the ramp less congested.I'll be out :T tomorrow morning with ogf'r fishmounter. It's going to be a hot one tomorrow!!!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Caught 2 today west side of Wolf island on cranks fishing for bass. Those toothy critters slammed the bait. Indian got crazy after noon today. Anyone know the clarity in the game reserve? I thought it was not good so checked out some other places on the lake that I have not fished.


----------



## fishdady (May 3, 2009)

Had a good time and learned alot. All I can say is thanks to a good friend and a great guy. Yes, the launch was crazy, especially for the guys who launched their boat on the concrete.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I would have loved to see that failed launch.A bassboat did something similar at chippewa last year.

Went out for around 4.5 hrs with fishmounter and we ended up with 5 keeper eyes,3 channelcats,2 crappie,and a couple 3-5 white bass.Biggest eye went 18",1 at 17",and rest 15.5"-16.5."We did lose one that was halfway over the gunwale that would have been in the 16" range. We threw back 2 channelcats in the 3lb ranged until fishmounter wanted to keep them.At least 5 of them we took overall.Lots of dink saugeye and dink whitebass.

Everyone was packed up around one of the humps,but we managed ours outside of that pack. Lots of dinks and no particular color was hot.Heavy action at blackhawk's launch after we pulled out.We timed that one right.

The weeds are starting to pop up. Water temp 78, clarity less than 1' throughout the main lake.

Thanx for the company fishmounter and enjoy those tasty fish.


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

fishdady said:


> Had a good time and learned alot. All I can say is thanks to a good friend and a great guy. Yes, the launch was crazy, especially for the guys who launched their boat on the concrete.


I saw a boat get dropped on concrete saturday at blackhawk. They were taking out and driver of boat was not ready and boat was not winched to trailer yet. The driver of the truck took off like it was a race and the G3 boat came off trailer about halfway out and landed with a thud. Pretty funny stuff driver of boat was a little pissed to say the least. Fishing saturday sucked for us but today was a bit better ended up with 6 keepers and about a dozen dinks, two white bass. Still saw some crazy stuff today. Did anyone else see the Man and woman with three kids in bottom of canoe and a infant strapped to ladies chest in some sort of harness? If I had the # for watercraft I would have called it in. The only ones with pfds on were the three children in bottom of canoe. We kept a close eye on them until they made it to calmer water.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Brad617 said:


> I saw a boat get dropped on concrete saturday at blackhawk. They were taking out and driver of boat was not ready and boat was not winched to trailer yet. The driver of the truck took off like it was a race and the G3 boat came off trailer about halfway out and landed with a thud. Pretty funny stuff driver of boat was a little pissed to say the least. Fishing saturday sucked for us but today was a bit better ended up with 6 keepers and about a dozen dinks, two white bass. Still saw some crazy stuff today. Did anyone else see the Man and woman with three kids in bottom of canoe and a infant strapped to ladies chest in some sort of harness? If I had the # for watercraft I would have called it in. The only ones with pfds on were the three children in bottom of canoe. We kept a close eye on them until they made it to calmer water.


Thanks for the graphical explanation of the failed boat landing Brad. Good job on the eyes. If we can keep away from those nasty t-storms and coldfronts,next weekend should be a slayfest!

I was far away from pew and saw either a yak or canoe going around it.Couldn't make out who or how many was in it in case it was that one. All those kids and a strapped in baby is ridiculous.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks again Gary. I learned a lot in a few hours. Probably took me a little too long to catch on to your routine. I dropped the fish off at my 80 yr. old Uncle's on the way home, boy was he excited ! That made his day, and you made it all possible. Thank you for the fish. I forgot how much he loves those catfish, shoulda saved the first few we threw back. But, the mixed bag made a nice mess for him and his wife. You are the man !


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I tell my riders that they can keep all the catfish that they desire. Threw back 3 more this evening. Pretty darn rough out there this evening.


----------

